# sapphire hd 7850 2 gb not being detected in the system



## sanny16 (Dec 31, 2012)

I recently purchased an assembled PC. Today i successfully installed OS and drivers of motherboard as well as graphic card. My monitor is connected via vga output of graphic card. Now how do i make my pc detect the graphic card? I ran "dxdiag" no graphic card detected there. I also saw rating of system where graphic card point was 1.0.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 31, 2012)

Did you install the Graphics card driver?


----------



## techdabangg (Jan 1, 2013)

@OP - Go to device manager and show us what is being shown under "Display adapters"


----------



## sanny16 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes i tried installing the driver twice even after reboot.  I m using corsair 650. I will have to check again for 6pin pcie power. Yesterday i removed the card to check the wires and again i placed it back to its place. Yep, dvi to vga convertor. Do i need to download latest drivers for motherboard along with graphic? I have selected my default graphic connection as pci in bios. After that when i rebooted my pc , a noise started in the cpu. I think it was coming from graphic card. No change in the windows as the graphic card was not shown in device manager.  I am using ga b75md3h motherboard and 4 gb 1600 ddr3 but my bios shows memory frequeny at 1333 mhz why is that? Here is the link of the photos for detail:" new assemble pc probs - a set on Flickr " Please do reply me soon as i am worried.


----------



## Myth (Jan 1, 2013)

sanny16 said:


> I ran "dxdiag" no graphic card detected there.


You did that with the monitor cable connected to the gpu vga output ? 

Can you see the GPU in the bios setup ?
If possible, install the gpu in another system (no need to install drivers), and check if the system if detecting the new hardware.

Did you have any other gpu installed before this one ?


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jan 1, 2013)

check ur card on other pc to diagnose it correctly.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 1, 2013)

What is happening when you are (or trying to install the driver?)


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2013)

@ Op - under bios setting :

1. Init Display First : PCI-E or PEG
2. Internal Graphics - Disabled
3. Internal Graphics Memory Size = disable this as well

you tried to install display driver twice and the driver did not install - any error message ? That catalyst control center error message sometime shows up even when you've display driver installed.

Try to install only the Grpahics driver sans CCC or else Right click on the Standard VGA Graphics Adaptor on the Device manager and choose update driver ( the gfx driver package extract all files into a folder prior to installing ) - now refer to the extracted gfx driver folder ( make sure sub folder option is checked ) and see what happens.

BTW, if you have installed intel gfx driver by mistake uninstall it and yes, it's better to install motherboard driver ( inf package ) - here's the link :
*downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_De...tProduct=Intel®+Desktop+Board+DB75EN&lang=eng


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 2, 2013)

I hope you have connected both the 6 pin power cables to your GC. Also, i hope u have installed it in the right slot


----------



## sanny16 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have disabled on board graphics and i have set PCIE and PEG 3 in bios. The 6 pin is well connected to psu, still its not being detected by the system. In order to install drivers first the system has to detect a hardware. How to increase the ram frequency from 1333 to 1600 in ga b75md3h mobo? After doing above changes in bios, the graphic card is making noise, here is the link of that video: " hd7850 making noise after init display set to pcie. - YouTube "


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2013)

that's really weird ( the noise thing ) but it's either the mobo's pci-e slot which is faulty or the gfx card it-self - to be sure test the mobo with some other gfx card and update the mobo bios first before doing so.

BTW, can you tell what CPU ( model no. ) you are using ?


----------



## sanny16 (Jan 4, 2013)

I am using intel i5 3450. I am able to view the bios setting screen and windows via GC dvi output, but it is not shown in device manager listing. I will try changing the PEG to 3,2,1. And in the last attempt i will check the GC in other pc.

I have uploaded pics and video of todays analysis. The GPU fans are working which means they are getting power from psu. I have changed the bios settings for PEG 3.0. The mobo also shows pci express 3.0. Tomorrow i am taking the GC to the shop for verification. Here is the link for inner view of Cabinet: " *www.flickr.com/photos/88693836@N05/sets/72157632426187806/ " and this the snapshot of cpuz , gpuz : " *www.flickr.com/photos/88693836@N05/sets/72157632426230614/ " . Video link for the GC connections check: " *youtu.be/vJ5D3HxK7VU ".


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2013)

is there any PEG setting like *Auto/Default* apart from 3/2/1 - try that  and like I said before update mobo bios if there's any.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 4, 2013)

plug the gpu in some other computer and see if it works. If it works then the problem is either with mobo or some settings in bios


----------



## sanny16 (Jan 4, 2013)

I will try setting the PEG value to auto. The BIOS version is F7 so next update should be F8 and if F8 is not available can i directly update it to F10 using Q-flash option in bios or should i install it in windows? I am taking my cabinet to the shop 2morow for verification.


----------



## topgear (Jan 5, 2013)

you can directly update to F10 ( skipping F8 ) and it's always better to use the bios flash option of the bios rather than using some OS based app.


----------



## kanithi (Jan 9, 2013)

Hii...
I am also facing the same problem with saphhire hd7770 card. But the real problem is that our dvi to vga adaptor. As I am using samsung monitor It is not accpecting dvi to vga signal . so i connected directly through dvi -i dual to dvi-d dual cable and its working.. so try thorugh dvi cable.........


----------

